# Given to a vet from a wolf breeder



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

This makes me want to bang my head against a wall. :headbang: This was given to an owner of a wolf bought from a breeder. 

CARE INSTRUCTIONS FOR VETS 

Here are some helpful tips when one of our clients brings in their wolves for check ups or with problems: 

They have a very high metabolism. 
Parvo shots could kill them or make them ill. 
Wolves are prone to have diarrhea because of their metabolism. 
Can be caused by drinking too much water or not getting filtered water (as we always recommend) 
Too much moisture in their system. Wolves absorb moisture through their skin. 
Too much food, they should be eating one time per day. 
Eating the wrong types of food. They need a high protein diet, 27% or higher. Should not be eating any fruits or vegetables, can not digest them, it make rake the colon and make them bleed. 
Require dirt in their diet. This comes from years of eating a kill that gets dirty on the ground. It makes their stool solid. Food should be fed on the ground or a small amount of dirt/pebbles added to it. 

They do not get parvo or heartworm. 
Diarrhea is more than likely caused by the above mentioned items. 

No flea products. These products are made for hair not fur. It can burn the fur and cause their skin to be irritated. 

They are from the feline family, non the canine as taught. This is why they have a high metabolism. the same as lions, bears and tigers. 
So no dog shots, feline shots only. 

The skin is about 1 inch thick and so a mosquito can not lay larva under the skin so they do not get heartworm. Because of this they also do not get fleas or ticks because they can not penetrate it. Meds for heartworm could cause them to become sick. 
Because of their fur coats they tend to get hotter faster than dogs. They can easily get heat stronke so if it is hot outside they need a cool area they can get to. 

Please feel free to contact us with any questions .


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not sure if I feel more sorry for the uninformed buyer...or the, well, I'm not sure I can even write what I think of the breeder... :rolleyes2::angryfire:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I read it through the first time thinking it was the vet that was writing this -- that was REALLY scary.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

sorry... but what kind of idiot wrote that?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

selzer said:


> I read it through the first time thinking it was the vet that was writing this -- that was REALLY scary.


Me too.. it makes me feel better knowing that it's not.. but good lord really???


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> The skin is about 1 inch thick and so a mosquito can not lay larva under the skin so they do not get heartworm.


Even if the rest was not bunk, this would take the cake. 
Mosquitoes do not lay larva at all on anything they bite! They lay larva in ponds, they bite to get blood to nourish themselves and the larvae until they lay it!

Too much moisture in their system. Wolves absorb moisture through their skin. 
Yeah they are sponges  You probably don't even HAVE to give them water, huh??


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

i'd love to contact them.

hint hint op post website or email


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

:thinking: Spongebob Wolfypants?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Too much moisture in their system. Wolves absorb moisture through their skin.
> Yeah they are sponges  You probably don't even HAVE to give them water, huh??


Yeah, I got mine in one of those little capsules...I just dropped it in a kiddie pool, and POOF! Instant wolf.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

what the heck....is this for real?


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Have fun with this one! 

http://www.freewebs.com/wolfhavenspiritofthepast/

I know that not everyone can spell but there is spell check available. This page is about 20 ways of wrong. And the music drives me nuts, I couldn't figure out how to turn it off.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Am I on candid camera right now?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Wolves " can eat anything and not gain weight, they only retain the protein."

God, I wish I was a wolf.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is such bull-hockey!

_"__If you choose to feed them meat that is fine, but 

please cook it first. __alway's cook the meat it will help the wolves digestive system_ _

break down the food easier and faster. This will cause 

__ the wolves to receive a higher content of fat and protein_ _

from the meat. Raw meat takes longer and is harder for_ _

the digestive system to breakdown, thus could miss_ _

some of the importance of eating the meat and give them the slit runs._ _

Raw meat will give any _ _animal worms and wolves 

are prone to get worms _ _because of an enzyme that 

they carry. Wolves _ _should be wormed every six months 

to be safe. _ _


If _ _you decide to feed the wolf meat they should still 

get their puppy or cat food every day. Think of it _ _

as a foundation on a house. They need their _ _
 food first and then you can give them _ _

meat or treats after.infact you should give them cooked meat with there dry food . fish or bied is better then red meat . IMPORTANT: Remember _ _they have a high metabolism so everything in __moderation."_


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Raw meat is too hard on a wolf's digestive system? What on earth is this guy smoking?

*Ah, you beat me to it!*


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

So wait! Wolves are ACTUALLY (unbeknownst to every one else in the world) Reverse Amphibious Felines?!With 1" thick skin . . . :0


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Anitsisqua said:


> Raw meat is too hard on a wolf's digestive system? What on earth is this guy smoking?
> 
> *Ah, you beat me to it!*


That's great news! I was thinking about opening a McDonalds in the middle of Yellowstone just to absorb the entire marketshare of the wolf population! Throw in a hiker or two and I'm going to make a mint!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

_"Do not clip fur because of the guard hairs that are connected to the nervous system. If you do clip them it can cause them to walk funny. These hairs allow them to feel a foot or two away from their body, they are similar to antennas. Also since the skin is about an inch thick, they can not feel as easily, they need these hairs to help protect their skin, it warns them."

_I...just...don't know what to say...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

TimberGSD2 said:


> They are from the feline family, non the canine as taught. This is why they have a high metabolism. the same as lions, bears and tigers.
> So no dog shots, feline shots only.


Unbelievable.

I have to say that, per my experience with the type who breed wolves as pets, a certain amount of misinformation is par for the course... but this is actually shocking.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

"There are currently schools that are studying the wolf's blood for a cure for cancer. If you have a full wolf it will not get cancer. They are too healthy, it has to do with those antibodies running through their system."

...I am almost in tears right now.

Also, 

"If you would like you could give your wolf ice cubes, popsicles"
"Sticks, grass, dirt, small rocks for digestion."

You can feed a wolf popsicles and rocks, but not raw meat?!

Also, this guy's grammar makes me ill. I want to go over the whole site with a red pen.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Lilie said:


> That's great news! I was thinking about opening a McDonalds in the middle of Yellowstone just to absorb the entire marketshare of the wolf population! Throw in a hiker or two and I'm going to make a mint!


Sheer brilliance.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

is it safe to keep a wolf as a pet??


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

marinehoney said:


> is it safe to keep a wolf as a pet??


Not for me, I dont cook.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

ive heard of wolf hybrids... but full blooded wolves??


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

marinehoney said:


> is it safe to keep a wolf as a pet??


I suppose so, seeing as they're cats and all...

Honestly, I think that there are certainly more dangerous pets you could have (Someone in my grandparents' neighborhood had a lion in their house) but it's probably not the best of ideas.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

im thinking of the grizzley man right now


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Just some of my favorite quotes from around the site--


In regards to the percentage of wolf in them...
"I have to put down 98%, but if you know any thing about percentages, 98% is very close to the real thing it is all in how you raise them."




Taste of the Wild -out- Blue Wilderness -In-
The food we are now using is Blue Wilderness for cat's and the company is Blue Buffalo Diamond, the bag is purple with a cat on it. It is 45% protein and no grains. do not use the dog formula it dose not have a nuff protein .


---------------------------------
*All wolf cubs are 98% wolf and can be CKC registered (http://www.continentalkennelclub.com/FullFourAd.aspx?Ad=1947 ) and are legal in the state of TEXAS."
----------------------------

"*We will e-mail photos of the babies after they are born so you can pick the one that you want. When they are little they don't really have personalities yet, the will mimic the alfa. They get their personality from you and they like to do whatever you like."

-----------------------------------

"Wolves smell pheromones like a bee and can tell what a person is thinking."

-----------------------------------

They can hear up to 6 miles away, smell 4 1/2 miles away, see a 1 1/2 miles away, and have night vision. They can jump 10 feet up and they climb. They can run upto 40 miles an hour but they will stay in the yard that is theirs area, the fence gives them bounderies.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

If wolves can smell pheromones and tell what a person is thinking, I bet my mom wishes she had one before my dad left so we could have had the dog read his mind and find out about the other woman!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> "Wolves smell pheromones like a bee and can tell what a person is thinking."


I don't think I'd want a pet that could tell what I was thinking...imagine trying to get a psychic wolf neutered...


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

The sad part is how many "unknoweldgeable" people believe this crap.
Sorry but I love wolves, always have. I went to a show (for lack of a better word) that a wolf rescue organization had on LI a few years ago. I am so glad she was feeding the 2 wolves RAW CHICKEN LEGS. I don't remember exactly what type wolves they were, Timber(?) they were wild non the less and NOT suitable as pets at all. 
I would love to see this guy shut down.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> If wolves can smell pheromones and tell what a person is thinking, I bet my mom wishes she had one before my dad left so we could have had the dog read his mind and find out about the other woman!


That is funny stuff, right there! (But I am sorry your dad left...)


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

....... I am so glad I do my kegels on a regular basis.............

........I want a spongy cat like thing that eats popsicles........

.........can I get one that doesn't read my mind?.........


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh Gawd it had to be Texas didn't it?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm ashamed on behalf of the whole state.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, these people really have the inside information! Thank goodness they put an end to that pesky "are dogs descended from wolves?" question once and for all!!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Dogs are NOT descended from wolves...didn't you read?? Wolves are CATS hahahahaha just playing with you


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

people!!!! stop! some one is pulling ur leg or legs, comic relief on a stressfull Wednesday! i love it!. i needed that today.plz dont gang up and try and shut down that website! life will be so droll if that happenes.
Also there is 1 thing i agree with the whole wolves being feline thing. if dogs originated from wolves and wolves are cats then my mia is a lion. I always said that. she has the gait and the mane of a lion& she acts like 1. i knew it!!!!.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Oh shoot, I'm ganna get me a wolf/lion hybrid then!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Was this dated April 1?


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

LukasGSD said:


> Oh shoot, I'm ganna get me a wolf/lion hybrid then!


i cud have helped u there had my wolion(get it? wolf + lion)was not spayed! but its too late now .


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

So I shouldn't be alarmed if my wolf goes "meow", that's normal, right?


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

> They are very *gentile*


:spittingcoffee:


> WE HAVE SOLD WOLF CUBS TO:
> 
> · Day Care Centers




I have a massive headache from just reading through a couple pages of that. Are we SURE this isn't some kind of troll site to make people laugh?


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Anitsisqua said:


> I don't think I'd want a pet that could tell what I was thinking...imagine trying to get a psychic wolf neutered...


:spittingcoffee: you would have to sleep with one eye open, especially with their night vision.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

ShatteringGlass said:


> So I shouldn't be alarmed if my wolf goes "meow", that's normal, right?


no u should be alarmed and ashamed! ur dog should go roar not meow! lions roar!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Quick question...they say their wolves are 98% wolf, but they don't mix them with dogs...what is the other 2%?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Caitydid255 said:


> Quick question...they say their wolves are 98% wolf, but they don't mix them with dogs...what is the other 2%?


Cat.

...Possibly sponge.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

OriginalWacky said:


> they are very gentile


Wolves don't care; they'll eat the crap out of some pork.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Caitydid255 said:


> Quick question...they say their wolves are 98% wolf, but they don't mix them with dogs...what is the other 2%?


Dirt?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

No there is 1% Tiger, 1% sponge, and 1% dirt. Plus 98% wolf. This is why they can read minds, scent pheremones like bees and have such good hearing and vision, they are 101% total animal instead of 100% like most species.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

The other 2% is the dirt/rock/stick compilation they feed their dogs.

Oh, and they throw their dog's food in the dirt because wolf's need dirty meat to not diarrhea???


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Chicagocanine said:


> No there is 1% Tiger, 1% sponge, and 1% dirt. Plus 98% wolf. This is why they can read minds, scent pheremones like bees and have such good hearing and vision, they are 101% total animal instead of 100% like most species.


No way, Tigers are canines, not felines. That is why his wolves couldn't be mixed with his pet Tiger.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Anitsisqua said:


> Yeah, I got mine in one of those little capsules...I just dropped it in a kiddie pool, and POOF! Instant wolf.


:rofl:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Mexican Gray: 25" at shoulder 250 lbs


I mean...are these Sumo-wrestler wolves???

At 27" our GSD weighed 98lb. and was at a nice weight...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I HAVE got to get me one of the super, psychic, faster-than-a speeding-bullet, genius intelligent, insanely loyal and devoted wolf-cats! 

I mean, think of how safe you would be. He could read the minds of anyone you meet and know immediately if they are a threat, he could then take them down before the evil person could get the drop on you. With his super night vision, he could see bad guys coming from a mile away and smell them before then. He is soooo loyal, I don't see why you would even NEED a fence. He would just be happy to be buy your side- forever. 

And it sounds like he will never get sick. He has some kind of super immunity to most of these other pesky problems we face with our mere mortal dogs. 

I am going to put down a deposit TONIGHT on a puppy!!!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Anitsisqua said:


> Yeah, I got mine in one of those little capsules...I just dropped it in a kiddie pool, and POOF! Instant wolf.


That's the best laugh I've had in a long time!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my...this week has been pretty hectic for me and this thread was an instant mood booster. Funny how people's stupidity can give me satisfaction


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> I HAVE got to get me one of the super, psychic, faster-than-a speeding-bullet, genius intelligent, insanely loyal and devoted wolf-cats!


I'm gonna get me one of those mind reading ones to compete in agility. That way I can sit on a bench, smoke a cig and drink a beer while it runs the course with out me. Sounds like my kind of work out.


----------



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

Going to suggest our pd k9 switch to these cats rather than the gsd. 1 they can read the mind of the guy thinking o dam it's a wolf while he's hiding in a bush. 2 night vision...no need to read minds when ya can see em. 3 cut cost is food when all u need is to toss em a rock and dirt. 4 with a cat thy size we don't need patrol cars.. Just ride the cat around.. Plus they are faster.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

DharmasMom said:


> I am going to put down a deposit TONIGHT on a puppy!!!


I think you mean kitten.




GSDkid said:


> That's the best laugh I've had in a long time!


Glad to be of service.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Sounds like that breeder who says wolves are felines.. Wolfhaven Spirit of the Past?

They're not a breeder, they are a puppy mill enjoying the benefits of fraud and lying.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hahahaha. I knew you guys were talking about Wolf Haven without even reading through comments. I can smell bullpoop from miles away.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> The other 2% is the dirt/rock/stick compilation they feed their dogs.
> 
> Oh, and they throw their dog's food in the dirt because wolf's need dirty meat to not diarrhea???


Yep - cuz dirt has "Fibre"....


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Wolves could even take care of a fly and tic problems. A wolf has the ability to soak up moister through their skin. When the fly or tic get on the wolf the moisture is sucked out of pests which kills them. 

Ok..I just find that a little freaky.........


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I'm gonna get me one of those mind reading ones to compete in agility. That way I can sit on a bench, smoke a cig and drink a beer while it runs the course with out me. Sounds like my kind of work out.


Count me in. We'll put some sprinkler systems on the course so they maintain proper moisture balance, since they're 2% sponge and all.


----------

